# Hoody Question



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

djcuba908 said:


> Just wanted to know who makes hoodys that are actually good for riding as a shell? I know I've heard of some that have a waterproof/breathable shell, but I forget what that was.


Sessions Thermastic Hoody and Volcom makes the Rover hoody that is insulated and has a water resistant outer layer. I have the Volcom one and it is great. The collar zips up high like on a regular snowboard jacket to keep the wind out.


Sessions
View attachment 100



Volcom
View attachment 101


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Not sure if its the thermastic hoody or not cause the label is worn out of it...

But if it I love mine I wear it all the time when there is a chance of rain without it getting below freezing.


----------

